# The Quote Book



## theletch1 (Jun 22, 2003)

How many times have you been somewhere and some one has said the exact wrong thing at the exact right time?  How many of you have read a quote from one of the masters and thought "Hey, that is worth passing on."?  

When I was in the military the last station I was assigned to was one of those buildings with no windows, lots of air conditioners, concertina wire fences and armed guards.  Needless to say we couldn't discuss anything we found worth repeating outside the building so we had a  "Quote Book" to pass on those things to the shifts that came on after us.  This thread is kinda like that.  Is it doomed to die quickly? Probably, but what the hey, it may prove amusing for a while anyway.    Doesn't have to be a quote from a MA master or anything just something worth passing on.

I'll start.  "Some men die by shrapnel.  Some go down in flames.  Most men die inch by inch, playing little games."  unknown


----------



## Disco (Jun 22, 2003)

OK, here one;

"If at first you don't succeed - The hell with sky diving" Author unknown, we can't recognize him.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 22, 2003)

Always carry a litter bag in your car.  It doesn't take up that much room, and when it gets full, you can just toss it out the window. - Steve Martin

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Elfan (Jun 22, 2003)

My AIM profile has a special little section for the interesting quotes of this one friend of mine.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

Sadly, I don't have anything interesting to quote here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2003)

"Ah, arrogance and stupidity all in the same package. How efficient of you!" Londo Mollari 

That ones always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Richard S. (Jun 22, 2003)

tie two birds together,even though theyve got four wings they still cant fly............david carradine,circle of iron.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2003)

Stupidity, is the only Universally known crime punished by Death.
Lazarus Long - Robert Heinlein.


Ignorance is curable by Knowledge
stupidity is curable only by Death
Rich Parsons


:asian:


PS: When I was working on stuff I could not talk about, I just told everyone I was working on Documentation, and talked about formatting documents, and standards, it bored them to death so they would not ask any more questions


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 22, 2003)

> PS: When I was working on stuff I could not talk about, I just told everyone I was working on Documentation, and talked about formatting documents, and standards, it bored them to death so they would not ask any more questions



I never told them anything.  I just smiled and then stood there listening to all the wild speculation they would toss around to see is they could out-do the last bit of speculation I heard.  Everything from super secret under ground nuclear submarine base to hiding aliens   God, if only it had been that glamorous!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I never told them anything.  I just smiled and then stood there listening to all the wild speculation they would toss around to see is they could out-do the last bit of speculation I heard.  Everything from super secret under ground nuclear submarine base to hiding aliens   God, if only it had been that glamorous! *




Yes, Only if it had been that Glamorous 
:asian:


----------



## YouAgain (Jun 23, 2003)

EXPERIENCE IS WHAT YOU GET BY NOT HAVING IT WHEN YOU NEED IT.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 23, 2003)

"We are not retreating, we are simply attacking in a different direction."  Chesty Puller, USMC, Chosin Reservoir, ROC:biggun:


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2003)

"Nobody _gave_ me the shiner, son, I _fought_ for it. _-Sam Elliott_


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 25, 2003)

"The past is but a dream.  The future is just an illusion.  All there is ..... is now" Tollie


----------



## anne (Jun 25, 2003)

"Martial arts is like a mirror in which you look at yourself before you wash your face in the morning.  You see yourself, simply, the way you are."  - Jiddu Krishnnamurti

"Grass grows, birds fly, waves pound the sand. I just beat people up."

-  Muhammad Ali 

"There are no mistakes. Just happy accidents!" - the late great Bob Ross

"Do or do not. There is no try." - Yoda (the real one, from Star Wars)


----------



## warder (Jun 25, 2003)

"I beat guys like you up on the way to the fight"

unknown author, or my friend jake, but hes way too dumb to think that up


----------



## grimfang (Jun 26, 2003)

"Rules and Responsablilities... these are the ties that bind us. We do what we do because of who we are. To do otherwise, we would not be ourselves. I will do what I must." -- Neil Gaiman

"Dreams are for those who's live's are dull." -- Victor Hugo


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 26, 2003)

"You roll like dice"

"Take the stick out of your *** and try it again"

"You just died- again"

"The only thing you're doing wrong is not listening to a f-ing word I say"

all the above from my nurturing Ninpo instructor 

:boing2:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 26, 2003)

Here's a couple from my overly vast collection.....

"Okay, now give me 20 *good* pushups"  --just about any MA instructor

"You're doing that technique wrong"  "Yes, I know, Sensei"  "Then why are you doing it wrong?"

"The time to win a fight is before it starts"  --Frederick W. Lewis

"If you can read this, I haven't hit you hard enough"  --words on a card dropped by Lobo, the comic book character, on someone he just beat up.  Yep, the guy got another beating....'cuz he could read what the card said!

This one only works if you have a friend with you.  Someone starts mouthing off, and you say, "You wanna fight me buddy?"  If they say "yes", then you grab your friend and say, "Meet me buddy".  (We use this jokingly at our school from time to time).

"Two wrongs don't make a right, but two rights can give you a headache if you don't block 'em"  --student at our school

Peace--


----------



## redfang (Jun 26, 2003)

"A donut without a hole is a danish." Ty Webb (Chevy Chase) in Caddyshack

"My cat's breath smells like cat food." Ralph Wiggum

"My father once told me, never hit a man in anger, unless you're absolutely sure that you can get away with it." Russel Ziskey from Stripes.

"Jellybaby?"


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 27, 2003)

Two wrongs don't make a right, but three rights make a left.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 30, 2003)

"When things go bad don't go with them."  seen on a billboard in Princeton WVa


"If God is your co-pilot you need to switch seats."  seen on a church billboard in  Pembroke Va


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 30, 2003)

"a perfect kick is never seen before it lands, nor afterwards"
-Zach Tate, the great martial artist. :btg:


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 30, 2003)

"It's a poor set of feet that let's a body get beat!"

Chuck Sullivan


----------



## GaryM (Jun 30, 2003)

All generalities are false, including this one!
                                          Samuel Clemens


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jun 30, 2003)

All of the  Great Learning, Docterine of the Mean, the Analects of Confucius, and the Book of Mencius.

The Ru School, its not just for fortune cookies.


----------



## grimfang (Jul 1, 2003)

"Be who you are and say what you want, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind."  Dr. Seuss

"You will see something new. Two things. And I call them, Thing One and Thing Two."  Dr. Seuss; The Cat in the Hat

"You're in pretty good shape for the shape you are in." Dr.Seuss

I am Sam   
  I am Sam
    Sam I am
      That Sam-I-am!
        That Sam-I-am!
          I do not like
            that Sam-I-am!
      - Green Eggs and Ham
            Dr. Suess


----------



## Eggman (Jul 1, 2003)

99 percent of all failures come from people who are in thehabit of making excuses!!!!   George Washington Carver


----------



## bdparsons (Jul 1, 2003)

"Opportunity is missed by most people because it's dressed in overalls and looks like work."

Thomas Edison

"The world is moving so fast these days that the person who says it can't be done is usually interrupted by another person doing it."

Harry Emerson Fosdick (circa 1900)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 1, 2003)

I always like

One becomes humble when he comes to the realization that what he knows is very little. - Ed Parker


----------



## Patty (Jul 1, 2003)

We are all human, imperfect and flawed.  Don't expect perfection from yourself or others or you will be disappointed.  Instead, look for good and you will find it.

Life is a roller coaster.  You can't have ups without having downs.:angel:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 2, 2003)

Not sure who to attribute this to, but I liked it:

*"Don't say you don't have enough time. You have exactly the same number of hours per day that were given to Helen Keller, Pasteur, Michaelangelo, Mother Teresa, Leonardo da Vinci, Thomas Jefferson, and Albert Einstein."*


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 2, 2003)

"If what you did today, is no better than what you did yesterday, then you have done nothing!"

Author, unknown


----------



## andurilking2 (Jul 2, 2003)

> We are all human, imperfect and flawed. Don't expect perfection from yourself or others or you will be disappointed. Instead, look for good and you will find it.


 i find if you dont strive for perfection than you tend to improve very slowly


----------



## andurilking2 (Jul 2, 2003)

> "Don't say you don't have enough time. You have exactly the same number of hours per day that were given to Helen Keller, Pasteur, Michaelangelo, Mother Teresa, Leonardo da Vinci, Thomas Jefferson, and Albert Einstein."


i find this ironic since all these people died at different ages not having enough time can refer to something that would take more than one day so if thomas jefferson lived to 33 and you die at 18 did you really have as much time as him?


----------



## andurilking2 (Jul 2, 2003)

> by bdparsons
> Opportunity is missed by most people because it's dressed in overalls and looks like work."
> 
> Thomas Edison
> ...


i like those  alot.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 3, 2003)

"There is an ancient Vulcan proverb...'only Nixon could go to China' "  - Spock, Star Trek VI


----------



## andurilking2 (Jul 3, 2003)

does anyone even watch star trek anymore?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 3, 2003)

"I'll miss you my love, but it's about time that this world goes up in flames." -Apoptygma Berzerk


----------



## DAC..florida (Jul 3, 2003)

Instead of saying a kick to the groin try.......................................

A bylateral testicular compression! (previouse instructors)






I would rather be an a##hole than the whole a##. (unknown)


----------



## Ender (Jul 3, 2003)

Life is too short to watch bad kata

Dunno who the author was.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Life is too short to watch bad kata
> 
> Dunno who the author was. *



Anyone who has sat thru 8 hours of musical forms?


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 4, 2003)

"Hold out baits to entice the enemy.  Feign disorder.... and crush him."  Sun Tzu


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 7, 2003)

"One may KNOW how to conquer without being able to DO it."
Sun Tzu


----------



## Elfan (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andurilking2 _
> *does anyone even watch star trek anymore? *



I watch the  reruns of the Next Generation. See penny arcade for current trek and the quality continuim: http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php3?date=2003-07-04&res=l


----------



## OULobo (Jul 8, 2003)

Cant see, cant fight; cant move, cant fight; cant breathe cant fight.-Dr. Maung Gyi


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX (Jul 8, 2003)

hmm.. quotes? my specialty... ::shameless plug --> go to www.intangiblereverie.com for tons of quotes.. perhaps too many dealing with love.. ::

"Most people give up just when they're about to achieve success. They quit on the one yard line. They give up at the last minute of the game, one foot from a winning touchdown."
~ Ross Perot

"There is only one way to succeed in anything, and that is to give it everything."
~ Vince Lombardi 

"Nobody is stronger, nobody is weaker than someone who came back.There is nothing you can do to such a person because whatever you could do is less than what has already been done to him. We have already paid the price."
~Elie Wiesel


----------



## Ender (Jul 8, 2003)

retreat rather than quarrel, quarrel rather than confront, confront rather than check, check rather than block, block rather than strike, strike rather that hurt, hurt rather than maim, maim rather than kill.....


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 9, 2003)

"When faced with a potentially painful situation, the quickest way out is in and through."  my Aikido instructor on blending


----------



## Ender (Jul 13, 2003)

I drive too fast to worry about cholesterol!


----------

